#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  13 июня Лекция Отога Ринпоче в Москве

## Ирэн

*13 июня 2010 г., Москва   с 11.00 до 16.00
состоится очередная лекция из цикла воскресных лекций по буддийской философии 

ГЕШЕ-ЛХАРАМБЫ ОТОГА РИНПОЧЕ ТЕНЗИНА ДАМЧОЯ 
На тему: «ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ»*

Геше-лхарамба Отог Ринпоче Тензин Дамчой -     тибетский буддийский монах и философ, преподает буддийскую философию в одном из крупнейших буддийских монастырей-университетов Дрепунг Гоманг дацане (Индия). Одновременно Отог Ринпоче является секретарем ассоциации лам-перерожденцев Гоманг дацана.

В 1987 г. Его Святейшество Далай-лама признал его воплощением ламы-перерожденца Отога Ринпоче.
В 2006 г., Отог Ринпоче получил степень доктора буддийской философии (геше-лхарамба). В день его защиты, ранним утром, до восхода солнца, над главным храмом монастыря Гоманг появилась радуга, что свидетельствовало об особых духовных дарованиях Отога Ринпоче.
В 2007 г. Отог Ринпоче обучался в тантрическом монастыре Гьюмед, где также преподавал буддийскую философию в школе дацана. В настоящее время Отог Ринпоче является одним из наставников Дрепунг Гоманг дацана.
В 2009 г. Отог Ринпоче посетил Россию в составе делегации монахов, возводивших песочные мандалы во многих городах России.

Тема занятия 13 июня: "Сознание человека"


Место проведения: Музей имени Н.К.Рериха, Малый Знаменский пер., 3/5 (м.Кропоткинская)

    Организаторы:
Межкультурный консультативно-оздоровительный центр
«ТРАДИЦИИ МИРА»
Центр-музей имени Н.К.Рериха

Контакты: e-mail: tenagadalam@yandex.ru,
тел. +7 905 509 99 55, +7 926 148 93 43
Вход свободный

----------

Janna (12.06.2010), Pema Sonam (10.06.2010), Майя П (11.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Отог римпоче, Посвящение 13 божеств Ямантаки, в близжайшую субботу, в Москве 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/24/yamantaka.html

----------

Pema Sonam (14.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.06.2010)

----------

